# Project X 7C3



## Mungoscorner (Jun 25, 2013)

On the lookout for a new driver and came across a 910 D3 fitted with the Project X 7C3 shaft at a bargain price.
Does anybody here have a similar driver setup, or have this shaft fitted in another driver ?
I still have a trusty old Grafalloy Prolite S in my driver, and to be fair it seems to suit my swing which is why i've stuck with it, even though its 13 year old technology.
How would the Project X compare to my current shaft in terms of stiffness/feel ?


----------



## Region3 (Jun 25, 2013)

I can't tell you how it compares as I've never had a Grafalloy shaft, but I have the 7C3 in my 910D2.

In my mind eek I have a fairly smooth swing, measured at around 100mph. If I'm swinging well I can go after it a bit (a lot!) without fear of it being too soft.
I wouldn't fancy using it if my ss was much under 95 though.

I also have a RIP shaft if you fancy having a play with that? I could also be interested in a swop deal if you'd prefer a D2?


----------



## Ethan (Jun 25, 2013)

7c3 is a 6.0 flex shaft in the Tour Issue line (i.e. not a 'made for' which tends to be softer).

It is a good sturdy shaft, but so is the ProLite S. I think they would be fairly comparable in terms of overall flex, but the PX is a bit less tip stiff so may feel like it gives it an extra kick and launches mid-launch rather then low as the Pro Lite would.


----------



## Mungoscorner (Jun 25, 2013)

Region3 said:



			I can't tell you how it compares as I've never had a Grafalloy shaft, but I have the 7C3 in my 910D2.

In my mind eek I have a fairly smooth swing, measured at around 100mph. If I'm swinging well I can go after it a bit (a lot!) without fear of it being too soft.
I wouldn't fancy using it if my ss was much under 95 though.


I also have a RIP shaft if you fancy having a play with that? I could also be interested in a swop deal if you'd prefer a D2?
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the pointers Gary.
With regard to the D2, i'm not really a fan of the head shape (too much club behind the face, if that makes sense ?)
I'm not the greatest ball striker in the world and have a bit of a stunted backswing due to years of back problems, but i was measured at 104-111mph several years ago and although i'm not playing to the same standard anymore, i reckon i'd still be the right side of 95.


----------



## Mungoscorner (Jun 25, 2013)

Ethan said:



			7c3 is a 6.0 flex shaft in the Tour Issue line (i.e. not a 'made for' which tends to be softer).

It is a good sturdy shaft, but so is the ProLite S. I think they would be fairly comparable in terms of overall flex, *but the PX is a bit less tip stiff so may feel like it gives it an extra kick and launches mid-launch rather then low as the Pro Lite would.*

Click to expand...

Sounds exactly what i'm looking for.


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 25, 2013)

Theballboy  used to play d2 stiff kali.  he had a driver fitting and the d3 with that project x 7c3 shaft came out as the best fit.   he said hes gained 20 yards and now has roll on his drives.  he was getting too much spin previously.


----------

